# motor control



## Mr. Sharkey (Jul 26, 2007)

What is the sound of one hand clapping?

Why do you have a thing against innocent controllers?


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

i dont have anything against controllers, just wondering if it could be done reliably. most of the controllers ive seen in this range are $400-$700, so i was trying to find ways to save money.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

A big hot dimmer switch attached to gas pedal


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Older small vehicles used contactors and resistors but this is wasteful and could cost almost as much after you buy the stout contactors and resistors needed. 
Many controllers are available on the new and used market for less, you may have to look for a deal. 
I am not sure what you are controlling, but a parallel series setup may work using contactors for a two speed application.

Jerry

http://evalbum.austinev.org/preview.php?vid=1174


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

try a 555 IC pwm setup or you could try a motor governor controlling a mico switch crude but would control no/off time based on rpm of the motor.Kind of like what they do on briggs & stratton ic engines with there carburators


----------

